# Pro flex whitley bay - anyone go there?



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

Thinking of trying out pro flex in Whitley bay.

I am only 6 months back into training (after 17 years off....). I have been going to a fitness type gym, lots of machines and dumbbells , but no bars only a smith:confused1:.

So whats Proflex like?


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2010)

Search Cal on here, he does.


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

Cheers Dan, just sent him a message.


----------



## mad cam (Apr 17, 2010)

I used to live in Whitley Bay, Where abouts is pro flex


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

its behind were woolies used to be, above a garage.


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

I've been there with my friend, thought it was a awful, really run down etc.

fair enough it isn't £40 p/m but other places have better facilities for a bit more than what they want.

They had a smiths i think, some dbs and one bench i think (was just a flat)

I think thats right hah


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

Cheers Zel,

I'm looking for somewhere with a decent squat rack, don't mind run down. I friggin hate the smith machine 

Only one bench? Blimey!

Think I'm just going to have to give it a go. I'll go on Thursday (deadlift day).


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

Finally got round to going today. It was OK. They had a few benches. But no squat rack.

Its a bit spit and sawdust but that's fine, I'd have to go a few more times to figure out what the atmosphere is like. But Like I said I'm looking for somewhere with a squat rack, I just cant get away with squatting in a smith machine.


----------

